# Brewpub Feb Get Together



## floppinab (14/2/08)

OK, So this is poll Stu was going to post :unsure: 

I'd prefer an evening after work, weekends too too hard with the familieeeessss at the mo.

Gav.


----------



## Stuster (14/2/08)

Umm...I...ah...  

Anyway, I voted for the weekend, but I can do a weeknight as well if that's the consensus.

Edit: After seeing the post from Barramundi in this thread maybe the weekend would be good to meet up with him. (Come on, Gav, HTFU and make the weekend.  )


----------



## crozdog (14/2/08)

I prefer weekends + also so we can catch up with barra


----------



## mikem108 (15/2/08)

Saturday arvo for me


----------



## oldbugman (15/2/08)

Saturday for me.

Cant be a late arvo though.


----------



## floppinab (15/2/08)

Pigs..... all of you

Maybe if I take SWMBO out for dinner on the Fri night before??? <_<


----------



## Trev (15/2/08)

Saturday for me


----------



## Stuster (15/2/08)

floppinab said:


> Pigs..... all of you
> 
> Maybe if I take SWMBO out for dinner on the Fri night before??? <_<



Well, now that Gav's sorted his wife out :lol: can we lock in Saturday afternoon?

Start at Redoak then on to James Squire (and beyond  )??


----------



## barls (15/2/08)

im out as i leave with work on monday till middle of next month but ill be at the next one


----------



## redbeard (15/2/08)

what time sat redoak - noon ?


----------



## Stuster (15/2/08)

Sounds good to me, redbeard.


----------



## Gerard_M (15/2/08)

redbeard said:


> what time sat redoak - noon ?




Will you be taking your own glasses to RedOak? I hear they are a little short of glasswear these days!  

Cheers
Gerard


----------



## redbeard (16/2/08)

I hope the Flying Horse has suitably emblazoned glassware, for ahem 'advertising' purposes <wink> when we visit 

cheers


----------



## crozdog (16/2/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Will you be taking your own glasses to RedOak? I hear they are a little short of glasswear these days!
> 
> Cheers
> Gerard


LOL. I thought their glass collection wasn't depleted cause the beers we tried last time weren't that spectacular. Belgian beer cafe & squires on the other hand... B)


----------



## Stuster (16/2/08)

crozdog said:


> LOL. I thought their glass collection wasn't depleted cause the beers we tried last time weren't that spectacular. Belgian beer cafe & squires on the other hand... B)



I'd prefer those two to Redoak actually. The only time I've been there (on the pub crawl as well strangely  ) I wasn't that impressed either. But the righteous Les said I should really give it another go. Belgian Beer cafe though. Mmmmmmmm. :super:


----------



## Gerard_M (16/2/08)

redbeard said:


> I hope the Flying Horse has suitably emblazoned glassware, for ahem 'advertising' purposes <wink> when we visit
> 
> cheers



Logo'ed glassware and T-shirts etc will be on sale. Certain ISBer's & Macarthur types may be drinking out of plastic cups  
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Franko (16/2/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Logo'ed glassware and T-shirts etc will be on sale. Certain ISBer's & Macarthur types may be drinking out of plastic cups
> Cheers
> Gerard




lol :lol:


----------



## Hogan (16/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Umm...I...ah...
> 
> Anyway, I voted for the weekend, but I can do a weeknight as well if that's the consensus.
> 
> Edit: After seeing the post from Barramundi in this thread maybe the weekend would be good to meet up with him. (Come on, Gav, HTFU and make the weekend.  )




Reckon I might jump the rattler and have an arvo in the big smoke next Saturday. Good opportunity to meet with the ISB mob. What about the other M.A.L.E.S. Pumpy, Franko, Linz, Matti, Kabooby, etc. - will you be in it????


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Bernd (20/2/08)

Saturday arvo sounds great :super: . so, it's Redoak for starters?


----------



## kabooby (20/2/08)

I feel my arm being twisted


----------



## crozdog (20/2/08)

Gerard_M said:


> Logo'ed glassware and T-shirts etc will be on sale. Certain ISBer's & Macarthur types may be drinking out of plastic cups
> Cheers
> Gerard


lol Gerard, I was under the impression that it was your glass collection which dramatically increased after your daughter crashed last year's crawl at some monkey's joint in balmain  I can live with plastic glasses if i have too but prefer a nice branded glass!!

MALES - i't'd be good to see you guys. 

Bernd - past posts indicate noon on Sat @ the redoak... everyone agree?


----------



## mikem108 (20/2/08)

I may be a smidge late 12.30-1.00 as have tradesmen coming over to repair their handiwork,
If 12 is the consensus that is cool but 2pm would be better, don't want to have to start another Poll though


----------



## Stuster (20/2/08)

I'm happy to split the difference and call it 1pm. Sound ok?


----------



## oldbugman (20/2/08)

earlier the better for me.. I'm driving =(


----------



## redbeard (21/2/08)

1pm is ok by me ...


----------



## matti (21/2/08)

If you guys are still there at 2:30 ish.... there's a minute chance I'll drop in for a quick one.
Will play it by ear :unsure:


----------



## Barramundi (21/2/08)

seein it might seem that saturday was chosen to also accomodate my being in town i wll endevour to make it to the redoak for a while to catch up with the ISb crew and anyone else who may come along ....

now one for the ignorant ....where is the redoak at ??


----------



## mikem108 (21/2/08)

after 2.30 we may be at the JS brewhouse for a spot of lunch


address is www.redoak.com.au
Clarence st behind the QVB and towards the Quay


----------



## Barramundi (21/2/08)

Thanks Mike ...


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (22/2/08)

I will try to make it. Just had some arrangements fall through. If I can, I will join up with you at JS.


----------



## matti (22/2/08)

I hope you guys 'ave an awesome time!
Will be struggling to meet up.
I'll sms you if things change


----------



## crozdog (22/2/08)

My situation has changed too & I won't be able to make it.  

Have a top one - I expect a full report


----------



## floppinab (22/2/08)

crozdog said:


> My situation has changed too & I won't be able to make it.
> 
> Have a top one - I expect a full report



Bah, no good crozzy, wanna drop the girls round my joint. I'm sure Katie wouldn't mind some female company for a change!!!!!


----------



## Barramundi (23/2/08)

im hopin this get together is still a goer for 1pm , i just walked past the Red Oak and there are no familiar faces there yet at 12.40pm ... will wander back there shortly after spendin a bit of time in this sleazy net cafe...


----------



## oldbugman (23/2/08)

Had a great time today guys,

The Reverse Crawl.


----------



## Stuster (23/2/08)

Was good. There's hardly any point in going on the main crawl now I guess.


----------



## floppinab (24/2/08)

Stuster said:


> Was good. There's hardly any point in going on the main crawl now I guess.



Agreed...... particularly seeing I'm unlikely to make the main crawl!!!!!

Your picks gents..................
Thought the organic Hefe @ the Redoak was pretty good, can understand why some don't talk the rest of their beers up that much though.
The Highwayman @ James Squire also quite good.
And thanks Mike for the Timmermans gueze, a very tasty end to a good arvo.


----------



## oldbugman (24/2/08)

floppinab said:


> And thanks Mike for the Timmermans gueze, a very tasty end to a good arvo.


I'll piss in your cup any time you like.


----------



## crozdog (25/2/08)

So how was it guys? How were the Redoak brews? Did you catch up with Ned? how were the heads yesterday?

Sorry I couldn't make it.


----------



## Stuster (25/2/08)

It was a good day. Sorry you couldn't make it, croz. A few at Redoak (still not impressed with their beers. They're not bad beers, but several of them could use some improvement IM(NS)HO. Good to support somebody trying something different though). Then to the JS Brewhouse, then on to the Belgian for some Rochefort 8. :wub:


----------



## crozdog (25/2/08)

Stuster said:


> It was a good day. Sorry you couldn't make it, croz. A few at Redoak (still not impressed with their beers. They're not bad beers, but several of them could use some improvement IM(NS)HO. Good to support somebody trying something different though). Then to the JS Brewhouse, then on to the Belgian for some Rochefort 8. :wub:


Sounds like a good time was had. I wondered where Timmermans gueze fitted into a trip to Redoak & JS. Now i know........ bastards :lol:


----------



## Barramundi (25/2/08)

crozdog said:


> So how was it guys? How were the Redoak brews? Did you catch up with Ned? how were the heads yesterday?
> 
> Sorry I couldn't make it.




Yep croz i managed to make it into the redoak and catch up with the guys that were there , i pulled out of the tour on the way past wynyard station , pity i would have liked to have visited the belgian cafe , but there is always next time , good to catch up with you guys again , will keep my eyes on the forum and see if we can align things again in the future as i will be comin up here reasonably regularly to see my son ... managed to spend the day with him yesterday which was equally as enjoying as getting out for a few beers with the troops ...

see you all some time soon and if anyones heading to melbourne anytime , give me a yell for a beer somewhere as i need to check out the scene myself having been away from it for a few years now ..

most of you have my number or know someone that has it , im still not internet ready but i do check my emails on a weekly basis at the moment ...


----------

